# Multiple Questions about Joining.



## BenjaminLaw (11 Nov 2013)

Hello everybody,

My name is Ben and I am new here. I have several questions to ask about joining the military and how to be the most successful applicant for the Primary Reserves. 

Before I ask the questions, I would like to tell you my reasons in joining up the military; if there are any comments/criticism about my motives, please post it so that I can have careful consideration/reconsideration. 
- I wish to be able to provide emergency services to the people of Canada when there is distress in the country (such as snow storms, floods, forest fires etc.) 
- I would like to potentially go overseas for a service tour to primarily assist the international development of some states (for example, the benevolent actions done in Haiti recently) 
- Learn and experience teamwork and leadership skills like no other. 
- Much more. 

My concerns about joining: 
1. First and foremost, I would like to know about how to make myself the most appealing/qualified candidate for the reserves position. I have no work experience with the exception of working for a several volunteer experiences. My high school transcripts were great, but my first year university transcripts are not so much. 
2. What would put me in a position where I can have the edge over other applicants? 
3. What is the best time to start paperwork, hand-in paperwork, and prepare for the interview? 
4. What could I expect to be asked during the interview; what should I wear to one? 
5. Any further tips would be much appreciated. 

I have always admired the Canadian Forces and since young have always yearned to be a part of them. 

Thank-you in advanced to everyone who will give me advice. 

Sincerely,
Benjamin Law 
benjamin.gg.law@hotmail.com


----------



## krimynal (11 Nov 2013)

you're questions all have been answered at least 28 000 times , there is a search option that you can use , do it !


----------



## mariomike (11 Nov 2013)

BenjaminLaw said:
			
		

> What could I expect to be asked during the interview; what should I wear to one?



Interview advice (merged) 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12755.325

What to wear to the Interview.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35806.0/nowap.html

( Lots of "what to wear" and "how to dress" topics. )


----------



## Teager (11 Nov 2013)

Ben you do realize the military even reserves consists of more than just emergency services and aiding abroad right? Combat is something that is very possible so keep that in mind.


----------



## Emilio (11 Nov 2013)

Also... 

http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

For the fitness test you need:

19 pushups
19 situps
2.4km run under 11:56

*BUT aim for much MUCH higher.*

And what job are you applying for?


----------



## marinemech (12 Nov 2013)

try to focus on the positive, you volunteer a lot so that helps build being a individual while also being a team player at the same time.
University marks can be a lot different than high school marks as the study/work ethics are different.
Get paperwork in ASAHP, things are very competitive, and being a few extra steps ahead, may help in the long run, they will tell you what paperwork to hand in after the file has been thru processing (couple weeks after filing) you will have a lot of ground to cover before the interview (CFAT, medical, battle of the never-ending paperwork - had several documents go MIA or AWOL in the past 16 months
what to wear - dig out the Sunday best - its a career interview


----------



## Emilio (12 Nov 2013)

:goodpost:


----------



## Tape (12 Nov 2013)

BenjaminLaw said:
			
		

> My concerns about joining:
> 1. First and foremost, I would like to know about how to make myself the most appealing/qualified candidate for the reserves position. I have no work experience with the exception of working for a several volunteer experiences. My high school transcripts were great, but my first year university transcripts are not so much.
> 2. What would put me in a position where I can have the edge over other applicants?
> 3. What is the best time to start paperwork, hand-in paperwork, and prepare for the interview?
> ...



1. Firstly, to even be qualified you must pass the CFAT. As well as doing more volunteering work doesn't hurt with shining your application, and doing extracurricular activities (working out and such) as you'll be listing those when you apply. My application went by pretty fast (in 4 months), but that will vary from person to person. 
2. Mentioned before. 
3. Paperwork will be given whenever you decide to either a) apply online; or b) Look for a Reserve unit, and the recruiter will get you started up. 
4. This is covered in a link provided by you on a previous post.
5. Search around this site, there are plenty of information that have been asked before.


----------



## BenjaminLaw (12 Nov 2013)

Tape said:
			
		

> 1. Firstly, to even be qualified you must pass the CFAT. As well as doing more volunteering work doesn't hurt with shining your application, and doing extracurricular activities (working out and such) as you'll be listing those when you apply. My application went by pretty fast (in 4 months), but that will vary from person to person.
> 2. Mentioned before.
> 3. Paperwork will be given whenever you decide to either a) apply online; or b) Look for a Reserve unit, and the recruiter will get you started up.
> 4. This is covered in a link provided by you on a previous post.
> 5. Search around this site, there are plenty of information that have been asked before.


Thank-you! I think I will definitely continue to do more volunteering work. I actually just recently started to work-out again and planning to join some martial arts teams at my University. 



			
				marinemech said:
			
		

> try to focus on the positive, you volunteer a lot so that helps build being a individual while also being a team player at the same time.
> University marks can be a lot different than high school marks as the study/work ethics are different.
> Get paperwork in ASAHP, things are very competitive, and being a few extra steps ahead, may help in the long run, they will tell you what paperwork to hand in after the file has been thru processing (couple weeks after filing) you will have a lot of ground to cover before the interview (CFAT, medical, battle of the never-ending paperwork - had several documents go MIA or AWOL in the past 16 months
> what to wear - dig out the Sunday best - its a career interview



Thank-you for the positive encouragement! I will definitely keep a very close eye on my document status when I do hand in my paperwork! 



			
				Emilio said:
			
		

> Also...
> 
> http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf
> 
> ...


Those requirements do not seem too bad. I will definitely spend a lot of time with the cardio (I was never much of a runner). I would like to join the Infantry soldier. I think that's where my passion is, a lot of my friends are in the infantry, Ceremonial guard, musicians, armoured recon, and compared to their descriptions, I think i like infantry the best. 



			
				Teager said:
			
		

> Ben you do realize the military even reserves consists of more than just emergency services and aiding abroad right? Combat is something that is very possible so keep that in mind.


I fully understand the concept of being a soldier and having to serve in combat roles. In fact, I do not mind laying down my life for a country that I love. Many of my infantry friends have seen combat in Afghanistan, although I do not know how much of it, as they don't really like to talk about it. My elementary school science teacher's husband was a logistics officer in JTF2 and I interviewed him about combat. It frightened me, but I strongly believe that if there is no choice I will overcome that fear. In the end, soldiers fear too. Thank-you for the reminder


----------



## Tape (12 Nov 2013)

You're welcome.

It's best to start researching for what Reserve unit you want to apply for. May I ask, where do you live?


----------



## JorgSlice (12 Nov 2013)

Tape said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> It's best to start researching for what Reserve unit you want to apply for. May I ask, where do you live? I'm not sure when they'll be starting to take applications for 2015. Last year was April, but not sure if it's the same, or not.



What?

The CF takes applications year-round apart from Statutory Holidays and Weekends.


----------



## Tape (12 Nov 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> What?
> 
> The CF takes applications year-round apart from Statutory Holidays and Weekends.



I meant that the Reserve units have most of the applicants needed for this year. Sorry for poorly wording it.


----------



## Emilio (12 Nov 2013)

> I fully understand the concept of being a soldier and having to serve in combat roles. In fact, I do not mind laying down my life for a country that I love. Many of my infantry friends have seen combat in Afghanistan, although I do not know how much of it, as they don't really like to talk about it. My elementary school science teacher's husband was a logistics officer in JTF2 and I interviewed him about combat. It frightened me, but I strongly believe that if there is no choice I will overcome that fear. In the end, soldiers fear too. Thank-you for the reminder



We like to think about laying down our lives for our country, but have you thought about the other issues regarding a combat mission?

What would you do if you came back wounded? Mentally or physically. 

What if your wounds cause you to be released from the Military, what would you do then? Will you have an education to fall back on to?

What job skills can your job in the Army give you, can you transfer these skills over to the civilian world? 

What if you simply don't like the Army. Have you thought of a plan B?

I know your just going for reserves at the moment, but it's best we adress these questions before we join.


----------



## BenjaminLaw (12 Nov 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> We like to think about laying down our lives for our country, but have you thought about the other issues regarding a combat mission?
> 
> What would you do if you came back wounded? Mentally or physically.
> 
> ...



These are good questions that I have asked myself before. Although I know that there is a chance of combat in the Reserves, I have heard and seen written documents that combat tours are supplemental and are not necessary. And in the event that a combat role is required, I would probably assume that Canada would be in direct danger? (correct me if I'm wrong). 

I am learning more and more when i read this thread.


----------



## BenjaminLaw (12 Nov 2013)

Tape said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> It's best to start researching for what Reserve unit you want to apply for. May I ask, where do you live?



Hi Tape,

I am currently living in Ottawa (extremely near the University of Ottawa as I am a student there). I have had thoughts and researched on the The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa (Duke of Edinburgh's Own).


----------



## mariomike (12 Nov 2013)

BenjaminLaw said:
			
		

> First and foremost, I would like to know about how to make myself the most appealing/qualified candidate for the reserves position.





			
				BenjaminLaw said:
			
		

> I have had thoughts and researched on the The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa (Duke of Edinburgh's Own).



Requirements to be more competitive for Reserves Infantry.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108157.0



			
				BenjaminLaw said:
			
		

> What could I expect to be asked during the interview; what should I wear to one?



Infantry Reserve Interview 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16891.0



			
				BenjaminLaw said:
			
		

> And in the event that a combat role is required, I would probably assume that Canada would be in direct danger? (correct me if I'm wrong).





> 32. (2) The reserve force, all units and other elements thereof and all officers and non-commissioned members thereof
> 
> (a) may be ordered to train for such periods as are prescribed in regulations made by the Governor in Council; and
> 
> (b) may be called out on service to perform any lawful duty other than training at such times and in such manner as by regulations or otherwise are prescribed by the Governor in Council.


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102409/post-1074076.html#msg1074076
Reply #12.


----------



## BenjaminLaw (12 Nov 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Requirements to be more competitive for Reserves Infantry.
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108157.0
> 
> Infantry Reserve Interview
> ...



Thank-you for taking the time to search for this information. I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Scott (12 Nov 2013)

BenjaminLaw said:
			
		

> Thank-you for taking the time to search for this information. I greatly appreciate it!



Why didn't you search for it?


----------



## Towards_the_gap (12 Nov 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> Why didn't you search for it?




I think I know why.....



> near the University of Ottawa as I am a student there


----------



## runormal (19 Nov 2013)

BenjaminLaw said:
			
		

> about joining:
> 1. First and foremost, I would like to know about how to make myself the most appealing/qualified candidate for the reserves position. I have no work experience with the exception of working for a several volunteer experiences. My high school transcripts were great, but my first year university transcripts are not so much.
> 2. What would put me in a position where I can have the edge over other applicants?
> 3. What is the best time to start paperwork, hand-in paperwork, and prepare for the interview?
> ...



Not a recruiter but I am a reservist. I've skimmed through the thread and figured I state what I know.

1. Any job with teamwork will help as will higher education.
2. Depends on who applies and when and trade. Everyone is going for post secondary now its like it will be the edge it used to be. I honestly don't know what to say here. 
3. Call the unit(s) you are interested in. Don't apply to a unit just to get in the army. Make sure you are in a trade you want to do. Thing is reserve units in theory "hire year round" but they have so many spots they can  hire each year once they meet that number they will/can not hire anyone else until the next Fiscal year. But from what I've seen most units begin hiring the new recruits starting in September. If you are serious about doing the best time was yesterday, so do it now. They will guide you through the process.  Edit: Seen you were looking at the Cameron Highlanders, so talk to them.
4. Can't comment, I never did the actual primary reserve interview I did ROTP and after I was declined I applied for the reserves and didn't have to re do it. As for attire, at least dress pants, dress shirt and a tie. If you have suit wear it, if you don't I wouldn't go buy one just for the interview. Your Mileage may vary. But depending on your program you may need a suit so it may not be a bad investment. Your call.
5.  Read this thread from start to finish for starters. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/89381.0.html Other than that, search, search, search. This site has so much information on it. Just go to google. Site:army.ca questions here. 

Cheers, best of luck


----------

